
China just re-shaped the future of the global car market - toomuchtodo
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1086274497156546560.html
======
StudentStuff
The future is bleak for car companies. Wealth stratification means the upper
quartile that used to buy Mercedes, BMW, Lexus, Acura & Audis has shrank to
the upper 10%, reducing the pool of buyers that upmarket car makers target.

Meanwhile, the remaining 90% are getting poorer as time goes on, meaning they
won't be buying new cars as often (or at all), and they will spend less.

With that in mind, its no wonder the low end of the eBike market is growing. A
52v, 14ah battery (about 8 miles of range without pedaling in hilly Seattle)
is $400, and you can build a fine eBike for about $800, less if you buy a used
frame & motor/controller.

Said $800 eBike will survive much longer than a $750 car, and with fewer
hidden costs (regular maintenance, fuel, tabs, tickets, impound fees, etc). If
your poor in suburbia, your no longer stuck with the choice of a sketchy car
or an unreliable bus (that provides lifeline, hourly service) and you can make
it to your local commuter train/BRT in dedicated lanes in minutes, bypassing
traffic and parking issues at park & rides.

